# GS-Auftrag und BDE32



## josDesign (23. November 2002)

Hallo alle!

Ich habe mir das Programm GS-Auftrag heruntergeladen zum Ausprobieren. nur Benötigt dieses Programm irgendein Programm namens BDE32 - eine Datenbank oder so. Wisst ihr, wo ich so was im WWW finden kann. Sollte nicht zu großes File sein. Also kein Programm, wo das BDE32 dabei ist.


Bitte Danke!


mfg
jousch


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. November 2002)

BDE steht für "Borland Data Engine" - also sowas ähnliches wie die MSDE von Microsoft.
Such mal direkt bei Borland, die sollten das eigentlich haben. Ansonsten sollte die BDE eigentlich zusammen mit dem Programm ausgeliefert werden, die später darauf zurückgreifen.
Falls Du trotzdem nichts findest, kannst Du Dich ja mal bei mir melden, dann schick ich dir die BDE (sind ca. 8MB, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Allerdings muss ich vorher nochmal die Lizenzbestimmungen durchlesen, ob ich die BDE auch alleine verschicken darf.


----------



## rlangenbuc (9. Dezember 2004)

JOSDesign Inc. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo alle!
> 
> Ich habe mir das Programm GS-Auftrag heruntergeladen zum Ausprobieren. nur Benötigt dieses Programm irgendein Programm namens BDE32 - eine Datenbank oder so. Wisst ihr, wo ich so was im WWW finden kann. Sollte nicht zu großes File sein. Also kein Programm, wo das BDE32 dabei ist.
> 
> ...


 Hallo, hab Dein Posting gelesen: Du musst die BDE runterladen, das geht am besten von www. gsn.de , dem Server von Gandke& Schubert oder per ftp: 
ftp.gsn.de/pub/win32/BDE.

Die BDE (steht für BorlandDatabaseEngine) ist eine Art "Datenbanktreiber", die den Zugriff auf Standard - Datenbankformate wie z.B. dBASE oder die vom Programm selbst verwendeten PARADOX - Dateien aus unseren Programmen heraus ermöglicht. Alle Anwenderdaten wie Stammdaten etc. werden in solchen Datenbanken gespeichert. Daher wird zur Arbeit mit GS - Produkten zwingend eine installierte BDE benötigt. Diese wird normalerweise mit dem Programm zusammen installiert. Durch Inkompatibilität mit einigen Versionen bzw. Konfigurationszusammenstellungen kann es notwendig sein, eine evtl. schon vorhandene BDE durch die BDE unserer GS - Programme auszutauschen. 


Es gibt 16- und 32-Bit-Versionen der BDE, die je nach verwendeter Software auch parallel installiert werden können / müssen. 


Suche unter Windows-START -> SUCHEN -> DATEIEN / ORDNER nach der Datei BDEADMIN.EXE und öffnen Sie die Datei mit Doppelklick. Diese Datei befindet sich in der Regel im Ordner C:\PROGRAMME\BORLAND\COMMON FILES\BDE\ .

Wähle Konfiguration -> Treiber -> Native -> Paradox und stelle folgende Werte ein:
NET DIR auf C:\ 
Langdriver auf PDOX ANSI INTL
BlockSize auf 4096
Level auf 7

Wähle Konfiguration -> Treiber -> Native -> Dbase und stelle dort folgende Werte ein:
Langdriver auf dBase deu cp437
Level auf 3

Wähle Konfiguration -> System -> INIT und stelle dort folgende Werte ein:
Langdriver auf PDOX ANSI INTL
LOCAL SHARE auf TRUE
MAXFILEHANDLES auf 396
SHAREDMEMLOCATION auf 7000 (für NT) oder 9000 (W9x)
SHAREDMEMSIZE auf 4096
MAXBUFSIZE auf 16384 kB
MINBUFSIZE auf 128 kB

Diese o.g. Einstellungen müssen auf allen Rechnern im Netzwerk vorgenommen werden, anschließend muss der Rechner neu starten, da die geänderten Einstellungen nur beim Neustart aktualisiert werden.


Bei Fragen kannst Du mich auch anmailen.

Grüsse, 

Ralf Langenbucher,
TechConsult EDV-Beratung & Vertrieb GmbH
autorisierter GS-Fachhändler und Schulungen


----------



## zehensocke (19. Januar 2005)

Ich habe mit Interesse diese Beitraege gelesen und da ich auf der Suche nach einem Programm zur Auftragsbearbeitung bin habe ich mir GS Auftrag Comfort (wg 2 Arbeitsplaetzen) von der SAGE Homepage runtergeladen und installiert. Sieht soweit professionell aus. Die Installation habe ich als Administrator vorgenommen (WIN XP Serv Pack 2, 521 MB Ram) und das System nach der Installation neu gestartet.
      Nun arbeiten bei uns die User nicht mit Admin Rechten, sondern sind als Hauptbenutzer im System angemeldet. 
     Jedoch: 
     Wenn ich GS Auftrag Comfort als User aufrufe, dann erhalte ich folgende Meldung:
*Zitat:*
 Auf Ihrem System ist entweder eine unvollstaendige oder keine Installation der notwendigen Datenzugriffstreiber vorgenommen worden.
 Das Programm benoetigt die Borland Database Engine (BDE) zum Zugriff auf die verwendeten Dateien. Diese konnte aber beim Programmstart nicht korrekt initialisiert werden. Eine Neuinstallation ist daher notwendig.
*Zitatende
*Ich habe daraufhin die Rechte dem Users Administrator Rechte verliehen - und siehe da:
     Keien Fehlermeldung - GS-Auftrag startet klaglos.

   Frage: 
 a) Bedeutet dies, dass wir GS-Auftrag nur als User mit Administratorrechten bedienen koennen, oder habe ich irgendwo noch etwas ueberlesen oder vergessen
   Dies waere gelinde gesagt sehr unschoen, da uns die Systemsicherheit extrem wichtig ist. 
   b) Haben Sie u.U. Vorschlaege, wie ich als User mit Hauptbenutzerrechten GS-Auftrag benutzen kann?

   Fuer eine schnelle Antwort waere ich Ihne sehr dankbar.

   mfg

   zehensocke


----------



## rlangenbuc (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe Dein Problem gelesen.

mache dazu folgendes:

Rufe aus der DOS-Ebene (START-AUSFÜHREN - CMD eingeben) das Programm REGEDT32 auf.

gehe dann zum Fenster HKEY_LOCAL_Machine.und Suche dort den Eintrag "Borland"
Stelle nun die Rechte des Eintrags BORLAND auf Administrator. Dann funktionierts. - ist ne alte Hacke! )

Zum Hintergrund: Wie bereits im vorherigen Thread erwähnt, benötigen die GS-Progs alle die Borland Database Engine (BDE)

Da hier auch temporäre Daten geschrieben werden müssen und Verzeichnisse angelegt werden müssen, benötigt die BDE Admin-Rechte.

Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, mail mir was oder ruf mich an. Ich helfe gerne weiter.


Gruss, Ralf

Ralf Langenbucher 
TechConsult EDV-Beratung & Vertrieb
info@techconsult-edv.com
0171-5367990


----------



## obelix45 (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralf,

endlich mal jemand der sich mit Gs-Auftrag auskennt und dann noch kostenlos Auskunft gibt. Ist
ja selten geworden nach der Übernahme von Sage

Ein Mitarbeiter hat in GS - Auftrag die Anwenderverwaltung aktiviert. Nun fragt er bei der Anmeldung immer nach einem Benutzer und Kennwort. Beides wurde allerdings nie vergeben oder angelegt.
Es gibt ja den Standardanwender SYSTEM Aber auch damit kommen wir nicht mehr ins Programm weil keiner das Kennwort weiss.
Hast Du eine Idee wie man das Kennwort wieder zurücksetzen kann 

Ich wäre dir für eine schnelle Antwort dankbar.

mfg
Robert


----------



## rlangenbuc (26. Januar 2005)

obelix45 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> endlich mal jemand der sich mit Gs-Auftrag auskennt und dann noch kostenlos Auskunft gibt. Ist
> ja selten geworden nach der Übernahme von Sage
> ...


 Das von GS hartverdrahtete Passwort für den SYSTEM-User lautet "Delphi".

probiers aus und melde Dich, obs geklappt hat.


Grüsse aus Nürnberg

Ralf Langenbucher
autor. GS-Fachhändler

01715367990 oder info@techconsult-edv.com

VIEL SPASS!


----------



## obelix45 (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich melde mich wenn es geklappt hat.

Robert


----------



## obelix45 (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralf,
hat sofort geklappt mit dem Passwort. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Robert


----------



## rlangenbuc (27. Januar 2005)

schön, das zu hören!


PS: Für GS-Programme gibts unter www.gs-faq auch eine Hilfeseite im Web! stehen viele nette Sachen drin! 



Grüsse aus Nürnberg

Ralf Langenbucher


----------



## obelix45 (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralf,

ich war da wohl etwas vorschnell. Mit dem Kennwort hat es ganz gut funktioniert . Nun hab ich das Problem das die Artikeltexte auf einmal weg sind. Reorg nützt auch nichts. Ich habe auf einem Rechner mit Windows XP eine etwas ältere Version GS-Auftrag als auf dem Zweiten Rechner mit W98. Den ich neu eingerichtet habe und auch mit dem aktuellsten GS-Auftrag installiert habe.

Der W98 Rechner greift über das Netzwerk auf den XP Rechner zu. Dort liegen die Mandantendaten.
An dem W98 Rechner kann ich zwar in die Vorgangsliste gehen. Kann aber die Vorgänge nicht öffnen.

Fehlermeldung: BDE Engine Error: unbestimmter Fehler Inkompatible Datenstruktur

Wenn ich auf dem W98 Rechner eine Rechnung schreiben will, geht das bis zum Speichern. Dann folgt die gleiche Fehlermeldung

Über X kommt die Frage ob der Vorgang gespeichert werden soll. Dann speichert er ab, aber ich kann die Rechnung dann nicht mehr aufrufen. Fehlermeldung wie vor

Kann es sein das es an den unterschiedlichen GS-Auftrag Versionen liegt 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und hoffe das ich mich mal revanchieren kann.

Robert


----------



## rlangenbuc (27. Januar 2005)

ruf mich mal an, das wird was grösseres


Liege ich richtig, dass Du zwar die Aufträge aufmachen kannst, aber keinen Inhalt in den Aufträgen hast`?

Bis heute bis 22 Uhr unter 0911962639-60 erreichbar, dann versuchen wir mal, ne Strategie zu entwickeln.


Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## obelix45 (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralf,


ist wirklich ein Super Angebot. Aber ich bin heute nicht mehr im Büro.
Ich habe das Problem das ich morgen um 11 Uhr einen Hochzeitstermin habe den ich schlecht verschieben kann.
Ich werde es so machen das erst einmal nur an dem XP Rechner gearbeitet wird.
Würde mich aber gerne ( wenn möglich ) Anfang der Woche mit dir in Verbindung setzten wenn das Ok ist ?

Robert


----------



## rlangenbuc (27. Januar 2005)

Na. logisch! Am Montag bin ich aber nr am Handy erreichbar, da ich einige Kunden mit GS-Software beglücken muss  
Bitte lade Dir davor von der Downloadseite von G&S (ftp.gsn.de) den Datenbank-Editor (Wedit32.exe oder dbedit) und das Tool Headerrepair runter und installiere diese. Das geht ratz-fatz.) 
Die  Dateien findest Du unter ftp://ftp.gsn.de/pub/prg/WIN32/EDIT/ (der Editor) bzw.ftp://ftp.gsn.de/pub/prg/WIN32/TOOLS/, von wo Du das Programm Repair.exe runterlutscht.

Danach kannst Du mich anrufen unter 01715367990


Gruss, Ralf


----------



## obelix45 (27. Januar 2005)

Ok, Super.

Ich lade mir das runter und installiere es.
Besten Dank. Bis Montag.

Robert


----------



## rlangenbuc (28. Januar 2005)

Lieber Robert, 

ich hoffe, Du hast die Hochzeit gut überstanden (oder war´s etwa gar die eigene?)

So, ich hab nochmals Deine Beschreibung vom Fehler gelesen und ein wenig getestet.

Fakt ist unbestritten:
Du hast die Meldung erhalten "Inkompatible Datenstruktur". Dies zu beseitigen ist relativ einfach:
Nach meinem Wissen kommt es immer zu dieser Fehlermeldung, wenn Du im Netzwerk ein Uodate gefahren hast (also auf jedem PC, auf dem GS.Auftrag laufen soll) und einen vergessen hast. Du kannst entweder beim Programmstart nachsehen, welche Version Du installiert hast oder später, wenn das Programm schon läuft über der Info (i) -Button in der Buttonleiste oben rechts.
Achte bitte penibel drauf, dass exakt die gleiche Version auf allen Rechnern installiert ist. Derzeit ist Version 2.4.0.6 vom 20/21. Januar 2005 aktuell.
Dann dürfte der Fehler nicht mehr auftauchen. 

Hintergrund dazu ist, dass G&S bei diversen Updates Feldlängen abänder oder Felder neu einfügt. Dabei wird bei Programmstart geprüft, wie die Tabellenstruktur aussieht und dann wird erkannt, dass diese nicht ins abgebildete Schema passt. Dies dient als Schutz fürs Programm, um nicht abzuschmieren (naja, halt nicht gar so oft  )
Noch ein kleiner Tip.
Du schreibst, dass Du ein Netz hast, das vermutlich ein peer to peer Netzwerkle darstellt, in dem zwei Rechner sind. Achte bitte auf jeden fall darauf, dass der gemeinsamme Mandant (also Deine Bewegungsdaten) immer mit gleichem Laufwerksnamen angesprochen werden (z.B. G:\GS_DATEN\00001)
Das Programm kackt besoders gerne ab, wenn Du z.B. auf dem Rechner, bei dem die Daten auf der Platte liegen, mit C:\GSWIN\00001) den Mandanten ansprichst, vom anderen aber auf F:\GSWIN\00001 die Daten abfragst. Das ist definitiv Bockmist.
Gehe daher wie folgt vor: Erstelle auf dem "Serverrechner" ais Verzeichnis GSDATEN und kopiere das ganze Mandanten-Verzeichnis 00001 komplett da hineien. Dann sieht die Struktur also wie folgt aus: C:\GSDATEN\00001.Gib nun das Verzeichnis im Netz frei als  (beispielsweise) G:\. Alle User müssen auf dieses Laufwerk Lese, Schreb, Erstellungs- und Löschrechte erhalten ( ist ja logisch, Du willst ja auch Temp-Dateien ggf da reinschreiben können...)
Du müsstest also nun ein Netzlaufwerk G:\00001 sehen (da Du ja GSDATEN als LW G:\ freigegeben hast!) Soweit alles klar?

Verbinde Dich nun von Beiden Arbeitasplätzen (also auch lokal!) auf dieses Laufwerk G: und erlaube ein Wiederverbinden bei Neustart des Rechners. 
Suchen nun in GS den Mandanten auf dem neu freigegebenen Laufwerk und wähle diesen aus. Das wars! Ich versprech Dir, dass damit einige Probleme beseitigt werden können,

Soweit alles Klar?

Na dann....


Grüsse aus Nürnberg

Ralf Langernbucher


----------



## obelix45 (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ralf,

nochmals vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Hilfe.
Ich habe das gemacht mit den gleichen Laufwerksverknüpfungen und auch beide Rechner auf die gleiche Version upgedatet ( auch die BDE )
Und alle Tabellen habe ich gecheckt.
Nun scheint es alles super zu laufen

Ich hoffe das bleibt so.

Also, vielen Dank

Ciao
Robert


----------



## rlangenbuc (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Robert

Das freut mich, dass es so geklappt hat. 


Grüsse aus Nürnberg von

Ralf


----------



## zehensocke (2. Februar 2005)

Erstmal Danke fuer den Tip was die Rechtevergabe bez der BDE angeht. Hat soweit optimal funktioniert.

 Beim weiteren Testen von GS Auftrag Comfort bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestossen: Unsere Firma bezieht ein Grossteil der Produkte aus Asien, mit diesen Lieferanten dort wird grundsaetzlich in Dollar abgerechnet. Auch bei einigen anderen Kunden (auch in Europa) wird in Dollar fakturiert. Leider habe ich keine Moeglichkeit gefunden, eine bestimmte Waehrung bei GS-Auftrag auszuwaehlen, es scheint fast so, als wenn in GS-Auftrag nur mit einer Waehrung - naemlich Euro - gearbeitet werden kann. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht moeglich sein, denn dies waere eine massive Einschraenkung im Bezug auf den Einsatz von GS-Auftrag. Oder habe ich mal wieder etwas uebersehen?

  Im Voraus schon einmal Dank fuer Ihre Bemuehungen.

  mfg

  zehensocke


----------



## rlangenbuc (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Zehensocke,

in der Tat ist das ein vermutlicher Schwachpunkt von GS-Auftrag. Man könnte sich ggf behelfen bei einer Fremdwährung, in dem man die DM-Euro-Umrechnung wieder ausgräbt. So habe ich das bei einem Kunden gemacht, der viele Kontakte nach USA hat.
Allerdings hat das ganze einen Pferdefuss: Der Umrechnungskurs passt nicht.
Man geht eigentlich davon aus, dass Fremdwährungen Tageskursschwankungen unterliegen. Das bedeutet, es muss bei Auftragserstellung ein aktueller Wechselkurs für diesen Auftrag eingegeben werden, denn am Ende muss ja in der FIBU alles wieder auf Euro rückgerechnet werden. Aufgrund Bush´s miserabler Wirtschaftspolitik verliert ja der Dollar immer mehr an Wert. Also muss der Umrechnungskurs ständig abgeändert werden.

Da aber GS-Auftrag in der Tabelle FSCHRIFT.DB" lediglich eine booleansche Variable (wahr/falsch) mitführt, ob der Auftrag als Euro/oder Landeswährungsauftrag geführt wird, stossen wir auf das Problem, dass alle Landenwährungsaufträge (also dann die US_$-Aufträge immer denselben Umrechnungskurs haben, da der Kurs statisch in den Einstellungen vorgegeben wird und dann immer neu mit diesem Faktor der Europreis errechnet wird,.
Übrigens: Wundere Dich nicht, wenn Du den Umrechnungskurs nicht findest: Wenn Du nach der Euroumstellung (also 2002) erstmals GS-Auftrag installierst, wird diese Option unterdrückt. Fallsd Du allerdings Interesse an dieser Lösung hast, erkläre ich Dir gerne, wie Du da wieder drankommst.

Ich persönlich halte dies allerdings für eine Krücke, da es die finanziellen Ergebnisse manipuliert
Andernfalls gäbe es nur noch folgende Möglichkeit, die Rechnung in Euro erstellen, dann aber in einer Dollarrechnung die Preise in Euro auszuweisen und gleichzeitig die Dollarpreise als berechnete Felder mit auszuweisen. (z.B. Preis(EURO) * Dollarkurs)
Ich bastle da bei Bedarf mal an einer Lösung.

Es gibt da zwar Warenwirtschaftsprogs wie SBS WAWI plus, nur kosten die halt richtig Geld-sind allerdings auch sehr gut und stabil!


Grüsse aus Nürnberg


Ralf


----------



## zehensocke (3. Februar 2005)

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort. 
 Unbestritten, dass der $ - Euro Umrechnungskurs staendigen Schwankungen unterliegt. Aber: weil dem so ist gehen viele mir bekannte Firmen von einem durchschittlichen Wechselkurs/Quartal aus, der z.B. aus den vergangenen vier Quartalen gebildet wird und dann fuer das aktuelle Quartal gefixt wird. Fuer das darauf folgende Quartel beginnt das Spiel wieder von vorn. Das sich nun die Exchange Rate staendig aendert und damit die erzielten Ertraege schwanken, muesste man diese auf ein Konto Dollar-Euro Wechselkurs-Schwankungen buchen......

 Insofern macht Deine Idee vielleicht durchaus Sinn, die Option Euro-Umstellung wieder zu reaktivieren. Noch idealer waere es natuerlich, wenn man den statischen Wert einmal/Quartal andern koennte - siehe oben....D.h. statt Landeswaehrung - Euro Umstellung muesste es dann heissen: Dollar - Euro Umstellung....
 Als Kruecke wuerde ich das erstmal nicht betrachten wollen, allein: soweit zur Theorie, ob dies auch in der Praxis funktioniert.... Wichtig waere natuerlich, dass die Daten, die wir bereits mal testweise eingegeben haben bei den ins Auge genommenen Aenderungen nicht zerbroeseln....

        gruss

        zehensocke


----------



## Javanoth (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Alle miteinander,

 ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, ob es hier richitg ist, das ich in diesem Thread weiter schreibe, aber ich finde nichts das sonst passen würde.

 Folgendes Problem:

 Ich möchte GS Auftrag gerne bei uns in der Firma verwenden um eine zentrale Auftrags, Kunden und Artikel verwaltung zu haben. So weit so gut.

 Nun habe ich aber folgende Frage, bzw. folgendes Problem: Ich setze ein Tool ein, welches von einem Kunden sämtliche Netzwerk Informationen in eine SQL Datenbank stellt, also zb. IP Adresse, Rechner Name, Domäne, etc.
 Meine Frage ist:

 Ist es möglich, GS Auftrag so zu konfigurieren / erweitern, das ich über erweiterte Masken z.b. auf eine andere SQL DB zugreifen kann und mir hier zusätzliche Informationen anzeigen lassen kann?
 Ich habe gesehen, das es sowas wie einen Masken Editor gibt und auch einige der Infos aus diesem Thread haben mich auf diese Idee gebracht.

 Nun ist halt die Frage: "Ist das Möglich? Wenn ja, wie?" *g*

 Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen, die mir dabei etwas weiter helfen.

 So Long,

 Emanuel


----------



## rlangenbuc (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

verstehe ich richtig, dass Du GS.Auftrag also um bestimmte Felder oder Inhalte erweitern willst, z.B. weitere atenbanken mitfüttern willst?

Kurze Antwort

Ist definitiv nicht möglich! 
Ich wollte das auch schon so organisieren und eine weitere Datei mit speisen.

Diese Möglichkeit wurde eindeutig von GS ausgeschlossen, GS ist auch nicht bereit, da sich in diese Richtung zu bewegen, um dies zu ermöglichen. Ich hab da auch schon Kunden verloren, weil GS da kkeinen Bock hatte, auch nur minimal zu kooperieren.


Grüsse

Ralf


----------



## uwelix (9. März 2005)

rlangenbuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Für GS-Programme gibts unter www.gs-faq auch eine Hilfeseite im Web! stehen viele nette Sachen drin!
> 
> Ralf Langenbucher



Hallo Ralf,

leider kann ich die genannte Seite nicht aufrufen.

ich bin langjähriger Anwender von GS-EAR, der
Einnahme-Überschuss-Rechnung von Sage Software, früher
Gandke&Schubert. Der Service lässt jedoch m.E. in
letzter Zeit ziemlich zu wünschen übrig, bzw. man
bekommt abgesehen von den teuren Telefon-Hotlines
eigentlich gar keinen mehr. 

Ich habe daher mal damit begonnen, ein Userforum für
Anwender der diversen Softwarelösungen (also nicht nur
GS-EAR, sondern z.B. auch GS-FIBU, GS-AUFTRAG,
PC-Kaufmann, GS-SHOP, GS-VEREIN, Lohnbüro etc.) von
Sage Software (früher Gandke&Schubert) einzurichten
und würde mich freuen, wenn viele andere Anwender
daran teilnehmen und den Link weiterverbreiten würden:

http://4070.rapidforum.com/ 

Uwe


----------



## rlangenbuc (9. März 2005)

Hallo, 

habe den Link gerade getestet, geht  wunderbar! 

ALSO NOCHMAL ZUM MITSCHREIBEN :

www.gs-faq.de

!

Auch ich bin derzeit mit dem Service bei GS nicht zufrieden, da liegt wohl seit der Annexion durch sage der Focus nur noch auf verkaufen, dabei kommen die Kundenbedürfnisse einfach zu kurz, aber das bin ich von Sage ja gewöhnt, die haben ja die Händler regelmässig verprellt.
Ich sehe aber keinen rechten Sinn in der Eröffnung weiterer Foren zu GS-Programmen, sinnvoller ist die Bündelung bei den bestehenden Foren, um Ressourcen zu sparen. Ich werde weiterhin hier posten und freue mich auf jede Herausforderung.


Grüsse aus Nürnberg

Ralf



			
				uwelix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> leider kann ich die genannte Seite nicht aufrufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alesa (3. April 2005)

*GS-Auftrag und sql*

Hallo,

ich habe ein riesen Problem mit der Installation. Ich kann auf allen Rechnern im Netz des GS-Auftrag installieren und mit der sql Datenbank verbinden. Nur auf 1 Rechner geht das absolut nicht. Er kann auf sql Datenbank nicht zugreifen.

Es kann nur noch an einem Programm liegen welches einen Konflikt auslöst.
- vielleicht olfolders?

Kann mir jemand helfen?

VG
Alesa


----------



## rlangenbuc (9. April 2005)

*Re: GS-Auftrag und sql*

Vermutlich hat die Registry des Rechners einen Treffer. Melde Dich mal telefonisch zum abklären der Situation.

Nummer steht unten.

Grüsse, Ralf


----------



## marion-richter (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo Herr Langenbuchen,

so wie´s aussieht könnten Sie meine Rettung sein.
Hab schon längere Zeit GS Auftrag.Jetzt hab ich mir das neueste Upgrade gekauft.
Seitdem ich es geladen hab, kann ich im Zahlungseingang Mahnlauf- keine Kunden mehr anmahnen- soll heissen, es geht beim Mahnlauf nur einmal ein Feld mit einem Kunden auf.Ich kann jedoch nichts auswählen außer den Knopf "Abbrechen" , der funktioniert.
Können Sie mir evtl. einen Tip geben?
Hab auch schon die Hotline von GS angerufen aber die kommen gleich mit dicken Abrechnungskosten ohne Garantie daß sie einen Fehler finden.
Wäre schön von Ihnen zu hören

lieben Dank

Marion Richter


----------



## rlangenbuc (3. Juni 2005)

welche Version haben Sie denn installiert? aktuell ist die Version vom 19.4.2005 (2.5.0.2).
Habe es gerade geprüft, bei mir klappt das Mahnen, es ist wohl am Besten, Sie rufen mich am Montag früh ab 9:00 mal am Handy an, da brauche ich noch ein paar Infos.


Tel.: 01715367990



Gruss, Ralf Langenbucher


----------



## ernoo (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo, vieleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen möchte GS Auftrag auf zwei Rechner laufen lassen habe auch soweit alles befolgt BDE installiert 2 gleiche GS Auftrag installiert auf dem einen rechner wo ich die daten ablegen möchte ein eigenes verzeichnis angelegt wo ich die verzeichnisse 00001 und daten reinkopiert habe dann als laufwerk friegegeben nun wenn ich vom dem anderen Rechner auf die daten zugreife klappt es nur wenn ich jetzt von dem rechner wo die daten liegen GS Auftrag starten möchte macht er mir diese fehlermeldung   DIRECTORY IS CONTROLLED BY OTHER:NET FILE DIRECTORY :L:\00001\FILE C:\GSWIN\00001\PDOXUSRS EDB ENGINE ERROR was habe ich falsch gemacht 
im voraus schon mal besten dank für die antworten


----------



## rlangenbuc (22. Juni 2005)

ernoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, vieleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen möchte GS Auftrag auf zwei Rechner laufen lassen habe auch soweit alles befolgt BDE installiert 2 gleiche GS Auftrag installiert auf dem einen rechner wo ich die daten ablegen möchte ein eigenes verzeichnis angelegt wo ich die verzeichnisse 00001 und daten reinkopiert habe dann als laufwerk friegegeben nun wenn ich vom dem anderen Rechner auf die daten zugreife klappt es nur wenn ich jetzt von dem rechner wo die daten liegen GS Auftrag starten möchte macht er mir diese fehlermeldung DIRECTORY IS CONTROLLED BY OTHER:NET FILE DIRECTORY :L:\00001\FILE C:\GSWIN\00001\PDOXUSRS EDB ENGINE ERROR was habe ich falsch gemacht
> im voraus schon mal besten dank für die antworten


Das kann zwei Ursachen haben: 

1.) wird zufällig vom zweiten Rechner her die GSAUFTRAG.EXE vom ersten Rechner gestartet?
GS-Auftrag muss lokalinstalliert sein auf jedem einzelnen Rechner. Nach dem Start kann dann unter "MANDANT AUSWÄHLEN" der Mandant vom anderen Rechner ausgewählt werden.

2) Ist u.U. auf einem Rechner noch eine "Leiche" der PDOXUSRS.LCK oder PDOXUSRS.NET.
Um das festzustellen, sollte auf beiden das Programm GSAUFTRAG beendet sein. Dann mit der Option "SUCHEN" aus dem Startmenü die Datei PDOXUSRS auf der gesamten Festplatte (allen Platten) im Rechner suchen.
Die gefundenen Dateien direkt im Ergebnisfenster markieren und löschen. Danach GS-Auftrag starten und sehen, ob es immer noch Probleme gibt. Ansonsten nochmal melden und schildern, wie der Rechner konfiguriert ist, es könnte noch weitere Fehler geben.


Grüsse,
Ralf


----------



## ernoo (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ralf
erstmal besten DANK für die schnelle und Fachkundige Antwort 
und ein lob dafür das du hier dein wissen und können einbringst, findet man sehr selten TOP

und durch deine hinweise läuft es jetzt den 
zu 1.) auf jeden rechner lief separat GS Auftrag 
zu 2.) habe die dateien gelöscht und er wollte noch nicht, kam wieder diese meldung, dann wieder auf suchen und er hatte diese datei wieder im verzeichnis und wieder gelöscht dann nochmal alles neu eingestellt und den fehler den ich dann glaube ich gemacht hatte ich hatte die dateien auf dem server rechner lokal angewählt diese sollte man glaube ich übers netz anwählen, jedenfalls gesagt und getan, dateien PDOXUSRS alle gelöscht übers netz die dateien angewählt und er läuft oder besser beide laufen
nur jetzt wo ich am testen bin ist mir aufgefallen das wenn egal welche station daten eingibt diese ja nicht sofort auf beiden oberflächen zu sehen sind zb Kunden 4 Artikel 5 gibt es eine einstellung zur oberflächen aktualisierung ich meine das ist nicht weiter schlimm daten sind ja für beide rechner vorhanden nur wäre nicht schlecht wenn man gleich auf beiden rechnern sehen könnte das der datenbestand sich geändert hat 

viele grüße und besten dank nochmal
ernoo


----------



## rlangenbuc (22. Juni 2005)

ernoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf
> erstmal besten DANK für die schnelle und Fachkundige Antwort
> und ein lob dafür das du hier dein wissen und können einbringst, findet man sehr selten TOP
> 
> ...


Ja,hallo,

also:

Das ist kein Fehlverhalten, sondern das ist normal. Es ist üblich, dass es eine Zeit dauern kann, bis die Daten aktualisiert sind und vom gesamten Netz erkannt werden.
Versuche mal folgendes:

Gehe auf Rechner 1 auf die Hauptmaske.

Am Rechner 2 gehst Du nun in die Adressen und gebe eine neue Adresse ein.Schliesse nun die Adresseingabe ab und gehe wieder in das Hauptmenü.
Rufe nun am Rechner 1 die Adresse auf. Ist diese nun sichtbar? Wenn ja, ist alles in Ordnung.
Ach ja, es könnte auch an der Bildschirmaktualisierung liegen. Versuche mal, den Bildschirm mit der Taste F5 zu aktualisieren. Vielleicht liegts auch nur daran 

Ansonsten bitte ich nochmal um kurze Kontaktaufnahme. Viel Spass mit GS-Auftrag wünscht Dir

Ralf


----------



## ernoo (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ralf, nein das passt schon alles danke, ich meinte nur in der statusübersicht ob man die in interwallen aktualisieren kann wenn man GS Auftrag neu startet ist die ansicht ja auf dem neuesten stand aber da kann man wohl mit leben wenn das nicht gehen sollte mfg erwin


----------



## rlangenbuc (22. Juni 2005)

AHA! jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen
Die Statusübersicht wird nur beim Starten des Programms neu aufgebaut. Dabei handelt es sich um die Datei FSTATUS(2). Diese HTML-Datei kann beliebig gestaltet werden,

Grüsse,

Ralf


----------



## bumbui22 (24. Juni 2005)

@Ralf
wie ich sehe steht hier ein kompetenter Ratgeber zur Seite.
Ich habe mir das Forum zu GS vollständig durchgelesen, aber keine Lösung zu MEINEM Problem mit GS gefunden.
Wir haben zunächst die Version GS-KFZ jahrelang genutzt. Da es diese nicht mehr in dieser From gibt und wir immer Probleme mit den Paradox-Dateien hatten ( jeden 2. Tag Reog ), kauften wir nun die neue Version GS-Auftrag mit MsSQL ( MSDE ). 
Als erstes wurde die MSDE 2000 auf einem Win 2003 Server installiert und ausprobiert.
( Dabei hilft das Programm DbaMgr2k von http://www.asql.biz/DbaMgr/DownLoad2k.shtm )
Es wurden 2 Ordner angelegt und mit allen Rechten freigegeben, in dem die Daten vom 1. und 2. Mandanten kopiert wurden.
Zudem wurde ein weiterer Ordner angelegt und mit allen Rechten freigegeben, in dem die CSPARAM-Daten angelegt und genutzt werden. 

Anschließend installierten wir das Programm mit C/S-Option ( SQL ) mit Datenübernahme aus GS-KFZ ( habe die Daten auf dem Server kopiert gehabt s. o. ) auf dem ersten PC.
Soweit so gut. 
Installation von weiteren Clients, ohne Datenübernahme nur mit der Einstellung und Mandantenangabe.
Soweit auch alles gut.
Installtion von weiteren Clients mit Datenübernahme eines 2. Mandanten und weitere Clients ohne Datenübernahme für den 2. Mandanten.

Die BDE wurde auch installiert ( wobei ich mich frage wozu das Programm noch einen Co-Mandanten mit Pdx-Dateien benötigt, wenn man doch echtes SQL haben möchte !? )
( Wo muß sich in diesem Fall die PDX?.net befinden - lokal oder im Netz?  Liegen bei uns lokal auf jedem Client )
Auch die Rechte für die BDE in der Registry wurden auf jedem Clientrechner vergeben.
Soweit immer noch alles GUT.

Auf allen PC´s sind die gleiche GS-Version und BDE-Version installiert.

Die Clients konnten anfangs das GS-Auftrag-Programm einfach und vor allem SCHNELL starten.

Nach längerem Arbeiten mit dem Programm ( ca. 3 Monate ) wird der Programmstart aber immer langsamer. Manchmal dauert der Start des Programms bis zu 20 Minuten ( unerträglich ).

Startfolge beim Programmstart und Anzeige im SplashScreen:
1. Verbindungsaufbau mit dem Server - sehr kurz
2. Dateien werden geöffnet ( dies ist das entscheidende - laaaaaaaaaaange Wartezeit )
    Hier ist nun auch meine Frage: was passiert dort und  wodurch kann die lange Verzögerung zustande kommen?
3. zum Schluß kommt Felder werden geprüft, dies ist nur kurz sichtbar und das Programm offnet den Hauptbildschirm.

Sobald das Programm dann gestartet ist, läuft es eigentlich mit normaler Geschwindigkeit - wie man es halt bei SQL-Daten kennt.

Ich wäre für eine Antwort bzw. Tipps oder Hilfen sehr Dankbar.


----------



## ernoo (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo ralf, habe ein problem, wenn ich gs auftrag auf dem server beende kommt folgende meldung (Exeeption EAccess Violation in Modul GS Auftrag.EXE bei 000B07C3 Zugriffverletzung bei Adresse 004B07C3 In Modul gsauftrag.exe lesen von Adresse 031F438C kannst du was damit anfangen und jedesmal wenn der rechner aus war muß ich auf dem sever rechner das verzeichnis neu als laufwerk freigeben damit ich wenn ich gsauftrag vom sever starte auf die daten zugreifen kann das sonderbare ist aber das ich von der zusätzlichen arbeitsstation problemlos darauf zugreifen kann auch wenn ich vorher auf dem server gsauftrag noch nicht gestartet hatte verliert der server durch diese meldung etwa seine eigene einstellung mfg ernoo


----------



## tomtetom2 (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe das ein sehr ähnliches Problem:
Bekomme regelmässig folgenden Fehler auf 3 Windows XP Home Arbeitsplatzrechnern:

Programm : GS-AUFTRAG Professional Version : 2.5.0.6
Fehlercode     : EAccessViolation: ungültiger Speicherzugriff
Fehlermeldung  : Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 0467746D. Lesen von Adresse 0467746D
Betriebssystem : Windows XP · 5.01.2600 (Service Pack 2) 
Einsatz        : Einzelplatzversion
Installation   : Neuinstallation

Unsere MSDE A Datenbank läuft auf einem Windows Server 2003 SBS mit Service Pack 1.
Auf dem selben Server liegt auch unser Mandantenverzeichnis (\\SERVER\SQLDATEN).

Der BDEADMIN zeigt mir Version 4.0 vom Paradox und DBASE Treiber.

Habe jetzt die Borland Einstellung von Seite 1 dieses Posts bereits umgestellt.
Ich vermute das unsere BDEs auf den Clients zu alt sind oder nicht kompatibel zu Server 2003. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Bis vor kurzem hatten wir einen NT4 Server. Da gab's derartige Probleme nicht....

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## netter_boy66 (21. September 2010)

Also, über einen Verwandten, der im Fränkischen autor. Fachhändler von sage ist, bin ich sehr gut über den Club informiert.
Er kritisiert, dass sage zwar viele Funktionen besitzt, diese aber überhaupt nicht ****en:

Beispiel Buchhalter: Datev Im- und Export: Man kann zwar die Buchungen und Konten exportieren, ein Import der Konten ist nicht möglich, das geht einfach nicht, dieses Problem interessiert sage auch nicht.
Lagerhaltung GS: rechnent nicht richtig, sobald mit Mengeneinheiten z.B. Paletten gerechnet werden. Das Problem ist bei sage seit 2006 bekannt und noch nicht behoben.
Stücklisten arbeiten nur mangelhaft.

Still und heimlich wurde der Maskeneditor , den Kunden gekauft haben ****** zum Jahreswechsel abgeschafft.
Die reversed-charge-Besteuerung ist nicht möglich: Angenommen, du arbeitest im EG-Ausland länger als einen bestimmten Zeitraum, dann muss bei der Rechnungsstellung die USt des Gastlandes berechnet werden. Das geht nicht, ist aber eine essenzielle Angelegenheit. Problem interessiert sage überhaupt nicht.

Die grösste Betrugsnummer war das Update kurz vor der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung von 16 auf 19 %:
Bis dorthin war es ohne weiteres möglich, die Steuersätze selbst vorzugeben, also wäre eine Erhöhung ein kleiner Akt gewesen. Nun hat man ein kostenloses Update herausgegeben, das diese Option sperrte, es war nicht mehr möglich , dies zu ändern. Nun musste jeder User ein neues Update oder eine Neuversion erwerben, denn gleichzeitig wurde das Lizenzsystem umgestellt, so dass nur noch Software updatefähig war, die innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahre neu erworben oder upgedated wurde.
Der neueste Scherz der GS-Software - oder besser des Virensystems ist, dass der Reportgenerator und das Drucksystem nachteilig geändert wurde. Nun dauert das Drucken einer Rechnung mit 25 Positionen ca. 5 Minuten, da jede Position neu berechnet wird und das kann dauern. sage ist nicht in der Lage, dies kurzfristig wieder zu ändern.

Mein Spezl hat den Eindruck, dass sage absichtlich Fehler einbaut, um die unverschämten Supportpreise zu rechtfertigen.
Die Fachhändler werden absichtlich durch sage hintergangen und nur noch verarscht, bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal dazu weiteres schreiben.

FAZIT: GS-Auftrag war gut, SAGE Auftrag ist Schrott******!


----------

